# conky.conf location



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

`pkg_add -r conky`
conky downloaded and installed into /usr/local/bin/

but into /etc there is no folder conky.

so i am searching and i cannot find conky.conf file!


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 2, 2010)

There's no conky.conf. Save your conky configuration in a file named .conkyrc in your home directory, and fire it up by running `$ conky`.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

ok.thanx


----------



## paean (Mar 3, 2010)

Or if you're like me and you have several: `$ conky -c [i]file[/i]` 

( =


----------

